# [SOLVED] How to find the extension of a file?



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys
Recently I downloaded a "video clip" from internet, which has the extenion ".mpg"
I`ve tried all possible media players to open this video clip, but futile. Is there any software available in the market which will read the file and find out the real extension of this "clip"? or there any other work arounds? WM Player 10 reported it cannot open the video clip because the compression codecs used were not supported.

Regards


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Codec_Pack_All_in_1.htm

This package is very comprehensive and will more than likely include the codec needed for whatever file you are trying to play. If not look around - there are others you can try.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

If you do a Google search for "file extensions" you will get a lot of hits that list the various file extensions and the program that can open and run them


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.filext.com is a good resource to check with.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

GSpot will analyze the media file and tell you which audio/video codecs you need
www.headbands.com/gspot/download.html


----------



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

*Well*



kodi said:


> If you do a Google search for "file extensions" you will get a lot of hits that list the various file extensions and the program that can open and run them


Well it has the ext ".mpg". I think it must be a junky stuff  instead of video clip. Anyway thanks guys

Regards


----------

